# Desperately seeking touring pedal input



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

OK, not really desperate, but trying to get a handle on what everyone is using for a pedal on their touring/trekking rigs.
Right now I'm using eggbeaters for my daily commuter but I'm getting it ready for a 850 mile trip later this summer and I'm not convinced that's the pedal I want to use.
I'd like to stay clipless and want to use mtb. type shoes.
Input? Thx.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

candys/acids/mallets?


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I got a pair of Shimano A520's this spring for a week long supported cycling tour. They are SPD compatable but have the wider platform like regular Shimano road pedals. They worked great. I rode 420 miles that week, longest day was 92 and never had foot problems


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*candy*



peterjones said:


> OK, not really desperate, but trying to get a handle on what everyone is using for a pedal on their touring/trekking rigs.
> Right now I'm using eggbeaters for my daily commuter but I'm getting it ready for a 850 mile trip later this summer and I'm not convinced that's the pedal I want to use.
> I'd like to stay clipless and want to use mtb. type shoes.
> Input? Thx.


Been using Candies on my commuter and mtb for years. Just broke one spring after several years of hard use. Tried mallets, too, but found no advantage, just a lot of extra weight, and lord help your shin if you miss a clip in and smack it on the sharp edges of the pedal. I would use relatively new Candies, no question (for me).


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

What kind of shoes do you have? I bought a pair of carbon soled mtn bike shoes to use commuting this winter. They replaced some Carnacs I'd had for years. Big difference. If you're riding some older shoes with a non-carbon sole, you might want to think about different shoes instead. Withthese things, my pedal could be the size of a dime and it would probably feel just fine. 

BTW -- I've been using Time ATAC pedals for years without and problems.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

powerplay pedals dual sided, spd one side, normal pedal the other, great when used with shimano spd touring shoes.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I have done a lot of touring with my egg beaters...love em'


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a pair of Lake shoes that are rubber soled, therefore super-comfy for walking about. That is typically what I wear for commuting and for the short, i.e. two day, trips I have made in the past. I also have a pair of Sidi Dominators I use for mtbing.
Bottom line is that I have never had any problems with my egg beaters, I was more looking for input into what everyone else was using as it seems like a larger platform would be more comfy with 9-10 concurrent days of loaded riding ahead of me.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Shimano XT all the way. Very durable and reliable. The cleats are also steel and hence more durance then eggs. I find them to be fairly comfortable to ride on all day.

I stopped using Eggbeaters for anything other then cyclocross (mud clearing) after having at least 4 pedals fail suddenly. Broke a spindle, broke the spring mechanism and blew out the bearings on others leaving them not operational. Eggs just have one bearing and a bushing, a far from ideal design in terms of durability. I still use them for cyclocross where the mud clearing cannot be beat.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

If you like the eggs then I think they would work fine. I don't think touring puts high force on the pedals, just take it easy on the town line sprints. 

I used shimano combi pedal last time with dominators. I don't remember needing the flat side too much and would avoid the extra weight next time.

I bought some shimano mt42 (they are still off gassing lots of vocs---mmm) since I plan to do more walking around this time. I was going to use basic spd pedals but the two pairs I was going to swap out are in rough shape so I put on some new candies. 

I'm thinking using flats with toe clips to avoid carrying extra shoes. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

I know you said you want to stay clipless, but well here goes.

I rode clipless for the past 5 or so years and last week for fun did a 110k ride in sandals, on flat pedals and frankly, saw no reason to ever waste my time touring again with clipless.

I just jumped on the bike and rode. Got off and walked around like a normal person when I wanted to. It felt liberating.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*normal*



bignose said:


> Got off and walked around like a normal person when I wanted to.


With Candy pedals and cleats recessed on my Shimano rubber soled black mtb shoes, I can walk around perfectly normal. The cleats don't even click on hard surfaces like some might. The shoes even look relatively normal. I feel like I have more control and power when I need it with clip-ins.


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

I would have a difficult time even imagining going without clipless pedals, and that is one of the things I like about my Lake shoes is that I can walk around without the cleats clicking on the floor. I'm sure I would be find with my eggs, just looking for other options.
I'm planning a ride from Northern Michigan to North Carolina in about six weeks, and like everything else I do, I am probably overthinking the details. This will be my first ride longer than a weekender and I'm probably planning the spontaneity right out of it.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've done several weeklong bike trips. Before kids, I used to do one every summer. These are the trips where you go with a group and they haul your luggage. The first one I did (Pedal PA) was a learning experience. I took way too much stuff. I started out riding Time road pedals (big cleats). I did one in Italy and they suggested using mountain bike pedals and shoes because it would be easier to walk around. Unlike a lot of the tours I was on, this one frequently stopped somewhere midway through the ride and walk around to see the sights. I took their advice and was glad I did. 

I'd suggest to stick with whatever pedals and shoes you feel comfortable in. Don't buy something new the week before your trip. At the end of everyday, get out of the cycling clothes and take a shower. Wear loose fitting clothes. Keep your water bottles clean. Have fun.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

I have never felt comfortable walking in bike shoes. I don't care if you can hear your cleats or not while walking. Shoes designed to pedal are not designed for walking. 

I like my flats and cages not only can I keep one pair of shoes this way, I can change the position of my feet easily while pedaling, which can not be done with clipless pedals. Float is not the same as a position change I like to be on my toes sometimes to relieve fatigue. Also comfortable walking/hiking shoes are a must for my road bike adventures, I don't want to spend every waking minute in the saddle. I also don't want to be limited by my shoe choice as to where I can explore off the bike. I feel every bit as efficient with cages as I do in clips plus flats are cheaper and I can wear any shoe I want.

Possibly the best suggestion by far is to go with what you know. 
Sounds like a great trip you have planned hope we get a ride report after your done!
I'm sure there will be plenty of unplanned spontaneity once you start to spin.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Love Crank bros pedals+MTB shoes. 

Which pedals? any of them. They all work about the same. Currently using their discontinued road pedals (like a bigger candy or a smaller mallet) with Shimano Mtn shoes on my main commuter/all weather interceptor. Decent walkability- I wouldn't want to walk several miles in them, but a mile or 2 would be fine.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

bignose said:


> I know you said you want to stay clipless, but well here goes.
> 
> I rode clipless for the past 5 or so years and last week for fun did a 110k ride in sandals, on flat pedals and frankly, saw no reason to ever waste my time touring again with clipless.
> 
> I just jumped on the bike and rode. Got off and walked around like a normal person when I wanted to. It felt liberating.


You're not alone. I have platforms on both my bikes and have ridden everything from short commutes to 500 miles of RAGBRAI wearing Teva sandals. Simplify...simplify...


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank me later.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

I should mention, that tho I do ride with flats and sandals now, my pedals are 2 sided, with SPD on one side, should I like to experiment with clipless in the future. Versatility at no price is even better than simplicity.


----------



## peterjones (Apr 25, 2007)

BentChainring said:


> Thank me later.



I am intrigued.
Have you used these?


----------



## Spudzie (Apr 17, 2007)

eggbeaters


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

I just came back from a camping tour where I used Crank Bros Candy pedals. They are superb. I can't find any reason why I would replace them with something else.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

The last thing you want is your clipless or cleats fail on you in the middle of no where during a tour. You want to simplify as much as you can. So go platform pedals or at most toe clips. Why would you want to bring multiple shoes when going for long distance ride like touring befuddles me. 
Keep it simple.


----------



## xJaredx (Jun 10, 2010)

I have these on my Long Haul Trucker:










SPD on one side, platform on the other. That way if you want to wear street shoes you can. I like them very much.

Regarding clipless pedals or cleats failing, I've never ever ever had a pedal fail me, but I've always used the Shimano PD-M520's, which are cheap but very rugged. If a cleat fails, it's not much to carry a spare


----------

